# LtCol Dave Grossman (retired).........



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Attended his seminar down the Cape yesterday......... Fantastic speaker. I would definately recommend this to ANYONE in LE. Anyone else there ? The class was originally capped at 150 officers. They had to move the location because so many people signed up. I think there was about 250 people there.........


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Fantastic speaker....now im curious...what are the highlights of his speech?


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I went to this seminar..... You leave with a sense of understanding of what those little nagging feelings are inthe back of your grape. Highly recommend it. His books a a really good read.

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

